# rear end



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

While following wifey home from the shop, where we got the posi and axle bearings done, i noticed the 'pumpkin' seems to be "shaking" up and down.
I though all that would now be cured with the new axle (the old one was worn in half! by a seized bearing.......
Guessing it's the rear shocks (never been changed)
How much trouble is relpacing them?
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a tire balance problem to me....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Take it back to the shop and say that it's shaking. See what they do. I agree, if it's pogo-sticking on a smooth road, probably tire imbalance. Shocks are a half hour job...super simple.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

actually the pass. rear wheel was wobbling......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Was it bent or left loose????


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

it's on there tight.............must be bent.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bent axle flanges are really, really common with these cars. One curb hit will bend the axle flange. Remove the wheel and check the flange for run-out. It could just be a bent rim, but personally, it always seems to be an axle


----------

